# Golden Retriever Teaches Puppy to Use Stairs



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Adorable! Some of my favorite puppy pictures of my Brady are with my then 17 year old cat teaching him how to do stairs too. They were both the same size!


----------



## Jtesk (Nov 28, 2014)

Great video.


----------

